# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Школа любительской видеосъёмки.

## Torpedon

Зачем создаю эту тему?
Сам работаю в системе дополнительного образования.
Знаю, что многие концерты, спектакли, открытые уроки, соревнования, походы стараются запечатлеть на видео.
Это не только память, но и ценный методический материал.

Однако, по опыту знаю, какое виде получается в итоге, если камера в неподготовленых руках.
*Вот и хотел бы спросить. Нужна ли такая виртуальная школа?*
В принципе, могу помочь в освоении азов видео и монтажа на любительском уровне.

----------


## mamon

Добрый день! ПАМАГИТЕ!!! перекинул видео с помощью Scenalyzer (Пинакл не смог), смотреть могу а открыть в том же пинакле нет. Я только учусь

----------


## j0uv

*mamon*,

Скорее всего видео было захвачено и закодировано неким кодеком, который пинакл просто не может открыть.

Несколько вопросов: почему Пинакл не смог открыть видео? С чего видео? кассета-жесткий диск-флешка? Подробно опишите все операции и симптомы. Так будет легче поставить диагноз и назначить эффективное лечение.
От себя: если у вас в системе установлен Klite MegaCodecPack, в его папке (обычно это здесь C:\Program Files\K-Lite Codec Pack\Tools\)можно найти файл mediainfo.exe. Запустив его и открыв в нем ваш проблемный видеофайл вы получите исчерпывающую информацию по этому файлу. Сохраните информацию в текстовой файл (внизу программы кнопочка), и из текстового файла скопируйте текст сюда. Так легче будет разбираться.
Можно также попытаться открыть проблемный файл с помощью VirtulDub (утилита бесплатная, гугл в помощь) и перекодировать его в другой формат. В тот который Пинакл *сможет* понять.

----------


## mamon

У меня adobe premier не захотел хватать видео, что еще, может посоветуете. Заранее Спасибо

----------


## j0uv

*mamon*,
 еще раз повторю: для более полезного ответа - нужно знать предмет. Проблему в данном случае. Так вы чем захватывать пытались? Пинаклом или премьером? Каким образом пытались захватывать? С чего (камера-винчестер, какое соединение)? Опишите все очень подробно.
А на вопросы типа "У меня ничего не работает, что мне делать?" - однозначный ответ дать нельзя.

----------


## j0uv

Не знаю можно ли отнести мое видео к любительскому. Ну разве что только в плане того, что я люблю им заниматься.
Есть у меня друг, ныне живет и работает в Новосибирске. Пишет песни и их исполняет. Приезжал к нам на малую Родину и попросил меня снять его выступление. Я снял и смонтировал.
http://narod.ru/disk/18897322000/icaros.avi.html

Не самая лучшая моя работа, в основном из-за дефицита хороших "планов". Договорились с ним о дальнейшем сотрудничестве в плане съемки видеоклипа, предложил набросок сценария. Понравилось.
Это к тексту о спектаклях и концертах снимаемых на видео. Не думаю, что "свои друзья из коллектива" сняли бы лучше, но вот как это сделал я.

_Захват и монтаж Adobe Premiere, цветокоррекция Edius, титрование Inscriber, обработка звука Sound Forge, анимация и конечные титры Adobe After Effects (последующий dvd-авторинг Adobe DVD Encore)._

_Все исполняемые песни ЗАЩИЩЕНЫ АВТОРСКИМИ ПРАВАМИ._

----------


## Torpedon

> У меня adobe premier не захотел хватать видео, что еще, может посоветуете.


С какой камеры хватаем?

----------


## даша_ст

у меня такой вопрос. вот нужно снять человека, будто он идёт. а потом как-нибудь сделать так, чтоб он шёл *на другом фоне*. это можно сделать как-нибудь? и как надо первоначально человека снимать на белом или на чёрном фоне?

----------


## Torpedon

На синем или на зелёном.
Дело в том, что эти два цвета лучше всего подходят для подобных операций. Так как телесный цвет не содержит ни синего, ни зелёного спектра. (если вести здоровый образ жизни)
Соответственно, цвет одежды объекта НЕ должен совпадать с цветом фона.
Такая замена фона называется хромакеем или кеингом.
Процесс весьма трудоёмкий. Монтажные программы имеют наборы различных эффектов для реализации таких задач.
Но программа не панацея.
Для съёмок под хромакей надо выставлять грамотно свет. Необходимым условием является наличие контрового света. (освещение объекта съёмки с тыла, сверху под углом 45').

----------


## j0uv

Кеинг, как правило, требует: больших затрат на саму ткань, на фонари и лампы плюс специфичные знания природы света, НО дает очень хорошие (если не отличные) результаты.
В случае же когда нет ни времени, ни желания, ни финансовой возможности создать помещение для качественного кеинга - есть и другой вариант. Более простой, но и более (если можно так выразиться) "муторный". Загрузить видео в AfterEffects (как вариант любую другую программу для компоузинга: Digital Fusion, Shake etc.) и покадрово (как в фотошопе) вырезать нужный объект. Здесь же его можно будет наложить на любой видеофон (как статичный jpg, так и анимированый avi) либо экспортировать в видеофайл (как вариант tga последовательность) способный хранить информацию об альфа канале (канале прозрачности), который впоследствии можно использовать практически в любой монтажной программе.
Хотите подробностей? Спрашивайте!

----------


## даша_ст

Надо будет попробовать оба способа. Но сперва хотелось бы сделать, как описал *Torpedon*. Вот у только у меня вопрос: если я выкрашу стену в зелёный цвет, то потом на это наложится другой зелёный цвет (лес)? или лучше в синий?
и какой программой это нужно монтировать?

----------


## Torpedon

Если красить стену, то желательно использовать матовую краску. Чтобы не было бликов при освещении фона. 
Есть специальные краски для подобных целей. Но они дорогие. Ткань дешевле, мобильнее и доступнее.
Сейчас такие ткани можно приобрести в интернет-магазинах. Мне, например, тканевый фон размером 3х7 метров, обошёлся с доставкой в 8 тыр.
Можно рассмотреть и вот это предложение.





> Вот у только у меня вопрос: если я выкрашу стену в зелёный цвет, то потом на это наложится другой зелёный цвет (лес)?


Хромакей это не наложение. Это исключение цвета.
То есть, если вы сняли объект на зелёном фоне, то впоследствии, вы можете сделать область кадра, содержащую зелёный цвет, прозрачной.
И подложить другой фон.
Хоть зелёный лес, хоть зелёных чёртиков. :smile:

Это лучше делать в программе Adobe After Effects. Она более популярна у любителей-видеодизайнеров.

*Добавлено через 32 минуты*
Выглядеть, в принципе, это должно примерно так:
под синий хромакей.
[IMG]http://*********org/348951m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/336663m.jpg[/IMG]
Это снимки рабочих моментов съёмки новогоднего спектакля в 2007-ом году.
Тогда финансово нам специальная ткань была не по карману. Поэтому сшили синий габардин и вывесили изнанкой.

*Добавлено через 40 минут*
Обработаный резултат можно скачать здесь. #22.

----------


## даша_ст

*Torpedon*,
 здорово у вас получилось! Просто класс! вот бы мне так научиться.

----------


## Torpedon

> здорово у вас получилось!


Ну... не совсем здорово, на фирменной ткани результат более впечатляющий. 




> вот бы мне так научиться.


так в чём проблема? что мешает? :smile:

----------


## даша_ст

*Torpedon*,
 пока останавливает, то что эта программа стоит около тыщи американских рублей.
а якобы "бесплатный" (т.е. взломанный вариант) у меня чего-то не хочет устанавливаться :(

----------


## Torpedon

> у меня чего-то не хочет устанавливаться :(


Оно не может хотеть или не хотеть. Комп не мыслит допусками, капризами или желаниями.
Он мыслит - "да" или "нет".... "+" или "-"... 1 или 0...
Есть простая истина:* каждый пользователь получает от компьютера то, что заслуживает*. :smile:
Надо разбираться, почему не устанавливается.
Смотри личку.

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*Torpedon*,
Ролики Ваши посмотрю обязательно :Aga: 

Вопрос - в Вегасе вы работаете?
Не могу найти кнопку - закрепить изменение скорости звука -
после расчета проекта скорость изначальная....:frown:

----------


## Torpedon

К сожалению, я в Вегасе не работаю.

----------


## Рыжая Скво

Ах, как жаль....

----------


## даша_ст

если кому интересно. нашла очень простую программку, которая умеет фон заменять. 
Serious Magic Ultra Key 2
http://rapidshare.com/files/41218142...agic.Ultra.rar
при установке надо выбрать minimal

у меня дети её в миг освоили. большой однотонной тряпки не нашлось, поэтому они натянули на спинку кресла папашину синюю футболку, развернули кресло к окну и давай снимать "концерты" :D

для "чайников" вроде меня вполне сгодится.

----------


## Карина П

Всем привет!
Не раз спрашивала, и еще хочу спрсить...
Работаю в Pinnacle Studio 12 (14 есть, но много места занимает), дополнительно есть еще Corel VideoStudio 12 (удобно работать с футажами), и еще несколько программ (разные фотошопы..., программы для работы с зеленым и синим фоном...).
Я простая любительница, и не всегда делаю с эффектами.
Но мне на работе заказали диск "Жизнь ребенка в детском саду".
Хочу сделать очень классно (хотя и почти бесплатно).
Посоветуйте, какие идеи с детьми можно провернуть!
Подходит все: и видеоклипы... и ...ну все.
Я детей вижу каждый день, возможность снять, переодеть, разыграть сценки, - они меня слушаются.
Мне нужны идеи, смонтировать, подогнать смогу.

----------


## Torpedon

Ну, например, вот посмотри.
Делаю как заставку.

----------


## Карина П

Torpedon, я ознакомлена с вашим творчеством, и мне не по силам такие видеоклипы.
Во-первых, не совсем овладела мастерством работы с синим (и вообще однотонным тоном), а во-вторых: как вы сделали, что дети у вас появляются с разных сторон: переходами добились?
В какой программе работаете? (я, вероятно, упустила это сообощение, если вы говорили).
Ваши идеи настолько меня впечатлили - теперь делаю видеоклип с детьми.
Вообще, идея дорого стоит!
Может еще что подскажите:вот с футажами (альфа-каналом) работаю сносно, может на ладонь кого посадить, но какой сюжет?? (хм-хм....)

----------


## Torpedon

> ... мне не по силам такие видеоклипы.


Неправда. Ты просто не подозреваешь насколько высок твой потенциал. 
Неуверенность  - 90% проигрыша. :smile:
Всё у тебя получится.
Я работаю в Adobe Premiere Pro. В этой монтажке и собирал клип. 
Не помню, есть ли в Pinnacle Studio анимирование кадра по ключам. Надо установить и порыться. Но в Corel VideoStudio такая функция должна присутствовать. (это про появление детей с разных сторон).




> Может еще что подскажите:вот с футажами (альфа-каналом) работаю сносно, может на ладонь кого посадить, но какой сюжет?? (хм-хм....)


А что подсказать? :smile:
Неверный подход к проблеме. Выдумывать сюжет ради эффекта - не есть гуд.
Надо смотреть с другой стороны.
Рулить должен сюжет. А эффект только подчёркивать пиковые моменты, стилизовать видео или вынужденно маскировать брак при съёмке.
А если снять хорошо, то эффект будет только мешать и портить кадр. :smile:

хм... идеи...
Я в фильмах о детсадах практикую следующее.
Сажаю перед камерой по трое ребят. И беседую с ними "чиста о жизни". Минут по 5-6 на каждую тройку.
Вопросы, например, такие:
- есть ли любимая игрушка?
- есть ли настоящий Дед Мороз?
- какое любимое блюдо дают в садике?
- помогают ли родителям? (чем и как?)
- кем хотят стать? (профессия)
- есть ли в садике жених? (невеста)
- если дать каждому миллион денег, что купили бы?
- какое любимое время года? (почему)
- чего боялись в "детстве"? (темноты, мышей, уколов)
ну и т.д.
Такие интервью перемешиваю с клипами о жизни группы в детсаду.
Занятия, сон, прогулка, обед, праздники, сценки, стихи...

Если пригодится - буду рад. :smile:

ЗЫ: Пардон за обращение на "ты" - привычка. Поверь, это не является проявлением неуважения.

----------

Елена Ре-Ми-зова (28.03.2019)

----------


## Карина П

Torpedon, спасибо!
В прошлом году брала интервью на тему о профессиях, в этом году, по вашему совету загорелась, возьму больше интервью.
В прошлом году, в подарок любимой воспитательнице (помогала мне во всем, я физрук и музрук, также ставлю с детьми спектакли), я строила видео по такому плану:
1.Планы сада, переход в группу, где дети сидят за партами (а также индивидуальные портреты), затем все занятия - музыкальное слайд - шоу.
2.Все режимы дня - видео.
3.Небольшие сценки - как немое кино, без слов под музыку (танцевальные пантомимы).
4.Выступления детей на город.
5.Интервью детей о профессии на прогулке.
А так как педагог - активист: то концовку мы сделали такую: дети маршем шли за ней, пели песню "Катюша" (расцветали яблоки и груши), подошли ко входу в сад, построились лицом ко мне: замахали руками: вообщем выглядили дружной семьей. 
В этом году мы были и в музеях, выстапали на "Звонких колокольчиках", в "Агитбригаде", в экологическом театре...
Adobe Premiere Pro - у меня есть эта программа, и вообще очень много программ, на дисках, но пока делаю с помощью Pinnacle Studio (и еще несколько прог) - затем все переношу в неро визион - позволяет сжимать до трех часов, качество не теряется (да ведь и камера любительская).
Я хочу взять игры: очень хорошо смотриться "Ниточка и иголочка" (в позапрошлом году меня снимали на физкультурном занятии, профессионал - мне понравилось).
Когда дети стоят в кругу (рукисоеденены, подняты вверх) - они ткань, между ними змейкой бегает "иголочка" под музыку, музыка кончается, "иголочка" пальчиком показывает на ребенка, который рядом, тот встает сзади паровозиком к "иголочке", он уже ниточка, и так, пока ниточка не будет из 3-4 человек. Вообщем игра быстрая и смотрится эсетично.
Хочу взять "Сломанный телефон" - на стульчиках в полукруге передают слово, которое загадает первый, затем крупный план последнего - он говорит картаво!?? - "рыбка"....
Хочу взять с футажиком на ладони (или на другой чести тела, или рядом) - в разных режимных моментах - например, погладят якобы льва, погрозят ему пальчиком, и отправятся спать!
Вообщем, напишите какие используете игры (а если сами не используете, то какие проводят воспитатели), игровые, сюрпризные моменты - я делаю это для детей, и наверняка детям буде интересно увидеть анимашку....

...А на ты - нормально (даже бы и внимания не обратила, если бы не заострили), просто у меня привычка всех, даже маленьких называть на вы (друзья меня ругают, но что делать), я говорю "Вы, Таня, сегодня не в настроениии?".

----------


## Torpedon

Попробуй ещё такую фишку:
Возьми детское стихотворение и раскидай по строчке на каждого ребёнка.
Можно подключить и воспитателей и родителей.
Потом смонтируй. :smile:
Я делал такое морфингом. Но это сложновато.

ЗЫ: Я, кстати, с детьми тоже на "вы".
"Ваше величество" - к пацанам, и "ваше светлость" к девчонкам.

----------


## Шураша

А ещё, на день рождения кого либо я устраивал, типа, демонстрации трудящихся, с флагами и транспарантами, проходящими мимо трибуны с именинником. Правда это было лет 15-20 назад, в аналоговые времена,сейчас может это неактуально, но можно митинг устроить. Вообще потешно пародировать всё, что делают взрослые. Можно под минусовку  - как, типа играют, дети на игрушечных инструментах....

----------


## Карина П

Хотела морфинг, но до меня не дошло, скачала программу - Abrosoft FantaMorph 4 - немного разобралась, но надо иметь материал под рукой спецефический (однотипные кадры, например, крупные планы), чтобы смотрелось лучше.
Очень хочется превращения, в Pinnacle Studio 14 - там есть обучающее видео, где мальчик щелкает пальцами - сзди план меняется - этого могу добиться, но еще видела, как в фантастике появление из вертикальной сияющей полосы (снизу вверх, сверху вниз), знаю, что и переходы и футажи есть такие, свой где-то потеряла.
И еще как сделать _фото полупрозрачным_, чтобы потом наложить на него однотонный красивый фон (затем появлется цветное фото в полкадра справа, слева подпись - имя ребенка).

----------


## Torpedon

Карина, солнце... к чему все эти премудрости, выбитые на клавиатуре?
Может быть начнём с видеосъёмки? :smile:
Поверь, эффект не имеет преимущества перед грамотно снятым кадром.
Всё это мишура.
Давай научимся для начала снимать вкусно. А уж потом решим, нужны эффекты или нет. :smile:

----------


## Карина П

Torpedon, да я то согласна с вами!
Но отснять и смонтировать - это нелегкая работа!
А для непрофессионала - вообще жесть!
Поэтому и нужна мишура...

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Torpedon, а вы расскажите, как отснять к примеру занятие: как расставить планы при монтаже?

*Добавлено через 28 минут*
Я очень люблю крупные планы (очень, очень).
[IMG]http://*********ru/1064957m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1049597m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1056765m.jpg[/IMG]
Я подразумеваю под словом вкусно: клевое сочетание музыки и видео, удачно снятые жесты и мимика, правильно раставленные и смонтированные кадры...А вы?

----------


## Torpedon

Я тоже так считаю. :smile:

Снимай чуть покрупнее. Крупные планы всегда выразительны.
Они обязательны, когда нужно подчеркнуть что-то важное... эмоциональное.

Пара советов. Старайся снимать детей с их уровня. Иначе, получается взгляд снизу вверх. 
Если есть возможность, то желательны кадры от лица детей.
Например, на музыкальном занятии, когда дети сидят вместе и поют песню под аккомпанимент преподователя. Можно поместить камеру среди них и снять самого музрука за пианино. (неважно, что в кадре будут затылки, можно даже выбрать кого-нибудь поушастее.) Такие ракурсы разнообразят клип.
Или на физкультуре прыжки в длинну. Пробежаться с камерой к матам от лица ребёнка. И на монтаже вставлять, где необходимо.
(Такие подсъёмки нужно делать заранее.)

Лучше любое дейстивие снимать не одним планом или ракурсом. А как минимум двумя.
последовательность: 
первый кадр
[IMG]http://*********ru/1105686m.jpg[/IMG]
следующий кадр - они же, но с другого ракурса.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1092374m.jpg[/IMG]

Например, занятие по лепке из пластилина или апликации.
средний план ребёнка - крупный план его рук - средний план воспитателя - общий план группы - средний план следующего ребёнка - крупный план его глаз... и т.д.

----------


## Карина П

Вот такой подход меня восхищает!
Такое ощущение складывается, что оператор не один, а несколько, или же оператор - "фигаро".
В начале или в конце, или в чередовании с видео включить фото музея (к сожалению без детей, некогда было фотографировать, рассказывали быстро, поэтому снимала на видео, затем фоткала при переходе в другой зал)???
Музей Верещагина:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1060640m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1091363m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1063712m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1051424m.jpg[/IMG]
Далее там же "Рождественский спектакль"
[IMG]http://*********ru/1055520m.jpg[/IMG]
Я думаю, что вовремя видео, вставить звук щелчка фотоаппарата, и несколько фотографий...

И как быть с уроком рисования (по лепке и аппликации прочитала, но вопрос в другом, иногда фото закрепляет представление о процессе и результате) (Вообще какие могут быть ВАРИАНТЫ чередования видео и фото).
[IMG]http://*********ru/1086243m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1074979m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1081123m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Torpedon

Процесс и результат... :smile:
Давай с тобой определимся с задачей.
Для чего, и самое главное, для кого ты снимаешь видео?
Для родителей? Чтобы они могли посмотреть на свою лялечку и результаты его творчества?
Это самая главная ошибка.
Есть у меня в Анкоридже (Аляска) знакомый фотограф. Он берёт класс и снимает его в течении 5-ти лет. Затем для каждого ученика делает фотокнигу. Где ученик запечатлён и у баскетбольной корзины, и в костюме в сценической постановке, и на конкурсе, и на соревнованиях, и в походе...
Когда я его спросил: "А где друзья-одноклассники этого ученика?", он мне ответил: "У каждого своя фотокнига!".
Ему невдомёк, что через 10-15 лет этот парень захочет увидеть своих одноклассников. А они только на первой странице в виньетках... и всё.

Когда делаешь фильм о детсадике, надо понимать, что все эти дети переболели одной корью, сморкались в один платок, делили слёзы и горшки.
И через много лет, повзровслевшему ребёнку захочется посмотреть не столько на себя, сколько на своих одногруппников.
"С этим пацаном я дрался кждый день, а это девчонка была моей невестой".
Вот что ценно!
Не результат их творческих потуг. Оставим это методистам.
А сам процесс... его пальцы что-то делали.
Не важно ЧТО. Главное - делали.

Важен не результат их работы... важно что они вообще что-то делали.
А все они что-то делают по разному. :smile:
Коллективно и индивидуально.
Вот это и надо постараться прихватить.

----------


## Torpedon

продолжу:



> И как быть с уроком рисования (по лепке и аппликации прочитала, но вопрос в другом, иногда фото закрепляет представление о процессе и результате)


Если всё же результат творчества важен, можно сделать видеокадр в виде коллажа.
Вариантов много. Например:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1075041m.jpg[/IMG]
в правом нижнем углу видео...

Но, если честно, я далёк от этого.
Меня устраивает вариант чистого кадра. Где ничто не отвлекает внимание от персонажа:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1068897m.jpg[/IMG]

Возможно, я не прав. :smile:
Кому-то первый вариант ближе.

----------


## energizer70

Великолепно! Отсмотрела ваши работы с восторгом. никогда не хотелось фильма о свадьбе, но решила изменить свое мнение, правда поздно.
фильмы моих друзей больше напоминают китайскую поделку, нежели предмет искусства, убедилась - оказывается может быть иначе.

извиняюсь, что прервала ваш диалог, хотелось бы присоединиться, если можно?
Сейчас передо мной стоит задача - отснять фильм про д.с. очень интересно, как вы к этому подходите. я конечно понимаю, что как фишка ляжет - так и можно, но все-таки... виды - важны, а всегда ли есть мысль? сценарий? или все-таки спонтанно?

----------


## Torpedon

Сценарная линия должна присутствовать в любом случае.
Однако, с детьми приходиться быть гибким. От них можно ожидать всё что угодно. :smile:




> никогда не хотелось фильма о свадьбе, но решила изменить свое мнение, правда поздно.


Почему поздно? А годовщина?
Наверное, нужно открыть шкаф, посмотреть на платье, в котором выходила замуж и спросить себя: "А какой смысл в его хранении?".
Второй раз в нём замуж всё равно не выходить. Может лучше его использовать как-то креативно? :smile:

----------


## energizer70

"Душа у женщины легка
И вечно склонна к укоризне.
То нету в жизни мужика...
То есть мужик... но нету жизни."

Смешно. Жизненно.
А по поводу креатива - как минимум нужно быть на Камчатке.

не хотелось бы выглядеть навязчиво, но прикоснуться к мастерству.
у вас совершенно иной взгляд, стиль и манера работ. отсюда возникает вопрос - шаблон вообще не приемлете? или же ролики являются вкраплением в основную схему? 
если брать детский сад, то что я видела из работ:
1. виды сада
2. лица детей, занятия на фоне музыки
3. выпускной праздник
4.фотоальбом
хотелось бы разнообразить, но собственного опыта мало, поэтому и спрашиваю.
у меня есть 1 работа , которую я бы хотела  показать, чтобы получить профессиональный комментарий, но не решусь выставить на всеобщее обозрение.
если не оторву от важных дел, могу сбросить ссылку в личку.

----------


## Torpedon

Честно говоря, если коммерческая сторона в подобных проектах доминирует, то без шаблонов не обойтись.
Делать что-то оригинальное каждому клиенту - можно сломать мозг... навсегда.
Но эксклюзив стоит недёшево, что и спасает.

Многие не готовы платить за оригинальность и довольствуются, зачастую, более менее качественной съёмкой и количеством навешеных футажей.
Это не хорошо и не плохо.
У каждого оператора есть своя ценовая ниша и соответствуещее приложение силы.
Для клиента так же важны "цена-качество".
Кому то хочется с эксклюзив, а кому-то достаточно и "нивестаналадошки".


Если работа не слишком объёмная, то жду линк в личку. :smile:

----------


## Mazaykina

> а кому-то достаточно и "нивестаналадошки".


ой, смеяяяялась... Юра,  :Ok: 
С удовольствием читаю твои посты.

----------


## Kliakca

Всем привет.
Можно я оставлю у вас один пост, не хочу создавать отдельную тему с одинаковым смыслом?

Хочу выложить наглядное пособие (только одной песни) для тех, кто хочет или создаёт клипы.
Сразу оговорюсь, что я не занимаюсь профессионально съёмками или созданием, сама познаю возможности программ для себя. На данный момент пытаюсь освоить и попробовать себя в Adobe Photoshop, Adobe After Effects и Ulead VideoStudio.
Что можно сделать в этих программах я и предлагаю вам, как наглядное пособие.

1)Для создания нужно использовать зелёную ткань, в крайнем случае синею, но я отдаю предпочтение зелёной.
2)Нужен примерный сценарий, но при наличии фантазии можно обойтись и без сценария.
3)Снимаем каждого участника по отдельности.
4)Снимаем коллектив с танцами.
5)У отснятых кадров удаляем зелень и включаем фантазию (В программах этой опции нет, поищите в закромах).
Добавляем подложки, фоны, векторы и меняем направления движений.
Таким образом, мы можем добиться создание клипов от самых простеньких, до средней сложности подобрав для себя програмное обеспечение.

Приятного просмотра и удачи!!!

----------


## Kliakca

Ещё один дубль на эту же песню, до кучи.:smile:


[IMG]http://*********org/4105.gif[/IMG]......[IMG]http://*********org/4105.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*Torpedon*,

  Пересмотрела Ваши работы - здорово!!!!!

 Вопрос!  В "Сказочном лабиринте" уже на второй минуте (дети танцуют на замененном фоне), 
совершенно четкие тени от танцующих детей - это что, не полностью удаленный фон, или 
наложенные с помощью эффектов тени?

----------


## PrinceAmur

здравствуйте! я у вас новичек. помогите с таким вопросом. какую бы я программу не скачала, везде пишут отошли смс и только тогда .... а можно ли без смс, понятно что это наглость и все же. а если только по смс то хоть сколько будет стоить? например Adobe Premiere Pro

----------


## Torpedon

2 *Рыжая Скво*,
 Тени делал сам, но только в первых сценах.
После того, как пришло осознание, что что многое будет реализовано на абстрактных фонах, решил далее не заморачиваться. Лень, честно говоря. :smile:

2 *PrinceAmur*,
 В интернете море ссылок на скачивание и без смс.
Но публиковать такие ссылки запрещают правила форума. :smile:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> только в первых сценах


Я заметила :smile:



> Тени делал сам,


  :Ok: 

*Научусь!:cool:*

Спасибо за темы!!!! :Oj:

----------


## maz

Привет Всем.Хотелось бы узнать мнение спецов.Мне предложили за150 дол видеокамеру Samsung VP D451 в хорошем состоянии.В инете информации нет.Даже мне делитанту понятно что модель устаревшая.Подскажите, для домашнего видео подходит аппарат:biggrin: и соответствует ли цена качеству.Заранее благодарю :Pivo:

----------


## Torpedon

> в хорошем состоянии


Для подобных камер "хорошее состояние" - не внешний вид. А пробег ленто-протяжного механизма (ЛПМ) и степень износа записывающей головки.
Если предлагает знакомый, то лучше взять на недельку и поснимать. Посмотреть результат. Потом уже вести разговор о деньгах.
При нынешних ценах на подобные аппараты, покупать такое с рук - бессмысленно.
Лучше добавить ещё столько же и купить новую камеру этого класса.

----------


## maz

Спасибо :Pivo: за совет

----------


## Карина П

[IMG]http://*********ru/1416584m.png[/IMG]
Мне трудно было найти анимированный фон для фотографий, снятых на синем фоне, т.к. на некоторых фото не полностью убирался синий фон, было видно контур, но если использовать другой синий фон (посимпатичней), то эти недостатки незаметны...
Также возникла проблема с анимированным синим фоном (ведь анимация лучше, чем картинка) - поэтому я использовала на заднем фоне переходы...(их можно заметить по стоп - кадрам).
Видео могу выложить, но думаю оно будет весить прилично.
Если кому пригодился такой вариант обработки фото, буду рада.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1379720m.png[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1382792m.png[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1436043m.png[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1440139m.png[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1425803m.png[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1430923m.png[/IMG]

----------


## Беляева Елена

Уже три года делаю фильмы выпускникам детского  сада. Первый год все было очень просто практически никаких спецэффектов - кое что собственного изобретения - типа постепенного появления на фоне сада портретов детей в начале и исчезновение в конце. Упор был на видео - не постановочное, а живое и море фотографий с праздников, прогулок, экскурсий, начиная с яслей. Брала интервью у детей:
Чаще всех какую кашу в садике давали вашем?
Воспитателей как звали?
Часто праздники бывали (какие запомнились)?
Кто прививок не боялся7
Кто не спал весь тихий час? ну и т.д.  - вообще это вопросы из анкеты, которая шла в приложении к одному из садичных дипломов.
Кроме того ребята перед выпускным обошли всех работников сада, раздавая приглашения, я вместе с камерой вместе с ними - получилась мини экскурсия по саду, и напутствие работников сада ребятам.
Не помню уже точно как именно, но все видео + слайдшоу по фотографиям было увязано логично и последовательно в один фильм на 40 минут. 
На следующий год познакомилась с футажами и тем как этими футажами пользоваться. Разбила видео на 2 части, первая часть - "Альбом на память" разделила на главы: давайте знакомиться, малыши, средняя группа. (каждая глава - отдельный видеоклип из видео и фото (видео было свое - выпускался мой сын).
Вторая часть  - интервью детей - каждого снимала отдельно, задавала несколько вопросов, выбирала интересные ответы. Что тебе больше всего нравится в детском саду - несколько ответов, видеоклип, Что не нравится - видеоклип, Мои друзья -...
праздники... ну и т.д. в конце "мечты", кем хочешь стать, и завершающий вопрос пожелания воспитателям - в конце видео клип с воспитателями, все трогательные фото и видео со слезами на глазах от предстоящего расставания (разумеется крупный план) - все подсмотренное, никакой постановки и песня соответствующая.
В прошлом году упор сделала на старший возраст - отснятый специально материал. Основа фильма - интервью с детьми - оно помогает связать весь фильм - видео и фото -  для расшифровки и иллюстраций - все режимные моменты, праздники, мероприятия, друзья и подружки ну и т.д.

----------


## yuzef

Сейчас делается больше первая часть- в варианте "Жизнь в детском саду". Заранее снимаются моменты: сон, прогулка, приём пищи, физкультура итд.

----------


## Архимаг

Если есть желание снять несколькими камерами, желательно брать одинаковые - иначе потом будет трудно делать "цветовое сведение", а именно, каждая камера выдает слегка другой цвет одного и того же события, и менять вид с одной камеры на вид с другой - будет плохо выглядеть.
Видеоредактор, который легко позволяет компоновать видео с нескольких видеокамер - Повердиректор, самая популярная версия 11, впрочем уже следующая вышла.
Для обработки видео компьютер желательно с четырехядерным процессором.

----------

Тигра Полосатая (05.03.2016)

----------


## yuzef

> Если есть желание снять несколькими камерами, желательно брать одинаковые - иначе потом будет трудно делать "цветовое сведение", а именно, каждая камера выдает слегка другой цвет одного и того же события, и менять вид с одной камеры на вид с другой - будет плохо выглядеть.
> Видеоредактор, который легко позволяет компоновать видео с нескольких видеокамер - Повердиректор, самая популярная версия 11, впрочем уже следующая вышла.
> Для обработки видео компьютер желательно с четырехядерным процессором.


Смотря какие цели ставишь для обработки. Если не очень сильные, то и на двухядерном можно обрабатывать

----------


## Архимаг

Можно.
Но время...
В 2009 году собрал компьютер на базе 4-ядерного процессора Q6600, скорость простой обраотки FullHD видео - 35 кадров/сек.
Нагрузив фильтрами стабилизации, шумоподавления, цветокоррекции, получил... около 12 кадров/сек скорость обработки.
Достаточно грустно...

В 2013 году собрал компьютер на базе 4-ядерного с 8 потоками процессора i7 3770R, скорость простой обработки FullHD видео - 105 кадров/сек, вот это уже бодренько так, весело бежит обработка.
С фильтрами соответственно 30...40 кадров/сек.

Многокамерная съемка по знакомству (цветокррекцию не делал, т.к. это не заказ, а знакомые попросили) (один из первых опытов, сделал вывод по результату, что левая камера совсем хилая - видны артефакты, сейчас заменил ее такой же, как в центре)
http://post-art.eu/magic/video08.htm

----------

